# Recomendations/Pictures Needed of Multi Track or other installed router fences for Shop Fox Classic



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have done a little searching, but can't decide on what brand/type of multi track fence to install on the right side of my new Grizzly table saw with router wing. I am looking for something relatively low cost, but more durable than attaching MDF. I know Rockler sells 36" sections of 3" multi fence, but I don't want to cut it and want to be able to attach a dust collection hose…

Does anyone have recommendations for existing full setups or multi track sections that they have installed? I will be using a couple stop blocks and feather boards for small production work.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm.. 
Requirement to have dust collection from top means you need to add some type of spacer between existing saw fence and actual router fence. This is primary reason I choose to use a separate fence for my saw router extension table.

One solution for dust collection with saw fence is to create a 3-5" sq u-shaped channel from BB plywood that attaches to saw fence, plus has a boxed in area behind the router bit to collect debris via hose. Then mount what ever type of front router fence face you desire. Use of Rockler extrusion, or even 80/20 extrusion opens a world of options. Another DIY option is create a modified version of Ultimate Router Table fence.

If you want more options for pre-made fence components, PeachTree offers all their fence components separately, so you can create a fence your choice. If nothing else, the parts list helps you design your version of ultimate router fence. I use the Uni-T-Fence sections on my router table to help create zero clearance fence for profile bits.

Best Luck.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

BTW - This project was posted today showing prefect example of fence I attempted to describe above:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/376017


----------



## BoilerUp21 (Apr 19, 2016)

> BTW - This project was posted today showing prefect example of fence I attempted to describe above:
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/376017
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


Awesome, thanks for your responses!


----------

